# Pressemeldung: Tote Fische in der Hunte und im Dümmer



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

Pressemeldung








*Tote Fische in der Hunte und im Dümmer​*














(Fotos: © F. Möllers / AVN)


*Hannover, 19. Mai 2017*
_Angler, Radfahrer und Spaziergänger am Dümmer See und der Hunte im Bereich des Ochsenmoores wundern sich derzeit über Hunderte tote Fische am Ufer der Gewässer.
Thomas Klefoth, Verbandsbiologe beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (AVN), gibt zunächst Entwarnung: 
Es handele sich wahrscheinlich um ein natürliches Sterben großer Fische nach dem Laichen._


*Laichakt bedeutet für Fische Stress *
Steigende Luft- und Wassertemperaturen haben bei Karpfen und Brassen die Laichzeit eingeläutet. In flachen, von der Sonne erwärmten Bereichen des Dümmers wie in Eickhöpen oder der Huntemündung sorgen derzeit Hunderte von großen Fischen für ein Naturspektakel: Zwischen Schilfbeständen jagen Brassen und Karpfen in einem wahren Fortpflanzungswahn umher. Die Weibchen legen Eier an Pflanzenteilen im Wasser ab, die Männchen versuchen möglichst viele davon zu befruchten. Meist dauert der Aufruhr im Flachwasser nur wenige Tage oder eine gute Woche, dann ist der Spuk wieder vorbei.
"Für die großen Laichfische sind das Tage voller Stress", erläutert Klefoth. "Sie fressen nicht oder kaum und verbrauchen große Mengen Energie."


*Kräftezehrende Umweltbedingungen *
"Heute morgen um 10.00 Uhr habe ich nur 5mg/l Sauerstoff hier in der Hunte am Schäferhof gemessen", berichtet eine Mitarbeiterin des Niedersächsischen Landesbetrieb für Wasser, Küsten -und Naturschutz (NLWKN), die gerade vor Ort das Huntewasser untersucht. "Mitte  Mai des letzten Jahres hatten wir zur gleichen Uhrzeit mehr als doppelt so hohe Werte." Alle zwei Wochen führt das NLWKN die Messungen auch an Hunte und Dümmer durch.
"Robuste Fische wie Karpfen können solche niedrigen Sauerstoffwerte noch vertragen, aber der ohnehin hohe Stresslevel durch das Laichen wird noch erhöht. Damit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mehr Fische sterben als sonst," erklärt Thomas Klefoth. Eine weitere Belastung sei der geringe Wasserstand im Dümmer und seinen Zuflüssen. Schließlich sei die natürliche Sterblichkeit bei Brassen und Karpfen ohnehin hoch und könne in einem Jahr bis über 30% der Population ausmachen. 



*Natürliche Sterblichkeit - hohe Vermehrungsrate*
Gleichzeitig weisen beide Arten eine hohe Reproduktionsrate auf, so dass Verluste bei guten Bedingungen schnell ausgeglichen werden könnten.
Solch günstige Bedingungen herrschten beispielsweise in den Jahren 2012 und 2013. "Gerade Karpfen haben sich in diesen Jahren stark vermehrt. Ein Besatz mit Karpfen hat seitdem nicht stattgefunden. Wir können also davon ausgehen, dass die Fische von 45 cm und mehr, die wir gerade tot an den Ufern finden, aus diesen guten Jahren stammen und jetzt selber abgelaicht haben." 

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen und der Pächter der Hunte, die Niedersächsisch Westfälische Anglervereinigung, werden die Situation in den nächsten Tagen weiter beobachten. 

*Kurzporträt Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (AVN) ist mit mehr als 92.000 Mitgliedern der größte anerkannte Naturschutzverband und der größte anerkannte Fischereiverband des Landes.
In mehr als 330 Angelvereinen leisten Angler im AVN jedes Jahr mit weit über 185.000 Stunden im Ehrenamt und siebenstelligen Finanzmitteln einen unverzichtbaren Beitrag zum Schutz, zur Förderung und Wiederherstellung naturnaher Gewässerlebensräume mit ihren oft bedrohten und wenig bekannten Lebensgemeinschaften. 
Wichtiger Teil dieses Engagements sind Maßnahmen zur Ausbildung und Umweltbildung, auch in Kooperation mit anderen Verbänden und diversen Bildungsträgern. Gleichzeitig dient ihr Einsatz der Sicherstellung einer respektvoll und nachhaltig betriebenen Angelfischerei. 
Mehr Infos unter: http://www.av-nds.de


----------

